# Disconnects for exhaust fan



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys I got into a discussion with my boss, he told me to look it up because we weren't sure.

Exhaust fan, 20a 120v on a commercial buildings roof.... Where and how far are the disconnecting means?

I said 50 feet and within sight, he said 25 feet....I couldn't find it in my NEC


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I put the service switch inside the chinaman's hat. 
Heaters are located inside someplace in a mechanical room.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

SparkYZ said:


> Hey guys I got into a discussion with my boss, he told me to look it up because we weren't sure.
> 
> Exhaust fan, 20a 120v on a commercial buildings roof.... Where and how far are the disconnecting means?
> 
> I said 50 feet and within sight, he said 25 feet....I couldn't find it in my NEC


Look in article 100... Definition of within sight. Simply said you are correct.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

For some reason everyone forgets to look in definitions for that one. I can remember looking thru the code for 30 minutes before I realized where it was.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok cool...but that being said, where would exhaust fans be categorized? Air conditioning equipment? Industrial equipment? Where?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Ok cool...but that being said, where would exhaust fans be categorized? Air conditioning equipment? Industrial equipment? Where?


Basically it is just a motor with fan blades attached. 422.11 (G)


----------

